# My Voodoo on the Bayou 2011 Party!



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

This past weekend I had my Voodoo on the Bayou themed party! It was a definite success! There was about 40 people and I created a swamp feel outdoors and played "tempt your fate" voodoo style! Really fun theme to decorate with and got lots of fun themed costumes. Here are some pics of the decor and trophies. Oh, and me as Tia Dalma the voodoo priestess and my hubby as the swamp thing.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It all looks amazing.
The food looks yummy and love those trophies!!!
Costumes decor it all rocks!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love it, Love it!!! That looks awesome!! Love your giant voodoo doll for tempt your fate and your trophies are GREAT...sooo creative!! 
You should very proud of yourself!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

It looks like it was great!! 

PS. What is on those skewers? Yummy....


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had a hard time letting go of the trophies cause they turned out so well. The Voodoo doll for tempt your fate was a nice change from the balloons we usually use. The skewers were antipasto skewers. I took bamboo skewers and broke them in half. I put cooked cheese tortellinis that I had marinated in some balsamic dressing, then blk olive, salami folded in quarters, half of marinated mozzarella ball (mini ones), grape tomato (or small cherry tomato), and a green pimento stuffed olive. It was very easy to put together and everyone loved them.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Everything looks amazing! I especially love the way the patio cover has the hanging gauzy cloth with twigs!
Your trophies are awesome! I know your guests loved getting them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You did an awesome job with everything!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Looks like so much fun! What were the ribcage calzone looking things? And where did u find that clever serving dish?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments. It was a lot of fun. @ badgirl-That is my sausage bread. It is just pillsbury french bread dough that i carefully unroll from the seam, fill with Italian jimmy dean sausage (which I brown and drain) and heaps of mozzarella cheese. I fold it around the filling and close the seams. You can tell the final size by looking at the full set of "ribs" each side is one french bread roll. So It would be 1 french bread dough roll, 1lb sausage, and 1 1/2 cups cheese. I did two of these since I had a big crowd and it looked better on the platter too. Then I cook according to package ( i think 350 for about 25-30 minutes) then cut into "ribs" The platter is just a large square platter and the center is a separate rectangular dish that is supposed to be used for olives I think. I just fill with marinara. Then the arms and head are part of the groundbreaker skeleton from Michaels that I got 50% off for $10. The legs I put in the bathtub with an alligator head


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Verra nice, Addicted! You look adorable in your costume and lmao at your husband! It's obvious you put a lot of work into your party but well worth it, everything turned out great - the costumes, the food, the trophies, the decor. And the tyf voodoo doll is genius.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! Your decorations and costumes look fantastic!! I especially love the couple costume trophey- very funny! You are super talented


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

How did you make your voodoo doll trophy...he is adorable...I so want to make him


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

The voodoo doll was my favorite and super easy. I started with one of the skeletons from the dollar tree garland. I took off his head. I had from last year some skulls that came in a bag of i think 6 from dollar tree. I had twine also from dollar tree hardware section. I hot glued the twine starting under his foot and just started wrapping. I glued here and there to keep it from moving so u couldnt see the skeleton. That was very easy. For the head i just wrapped it like you would around a ball. Again hot gluing where needed. You could use a small styrofoam ball or even wadded paper or something instead if the skull. I did want the head big in proportion to the body. Once it was done i just glued it to the body. The base is a small piece of wood from Joannes that i think is for a sign. I just watered down brown craft paint and made it look like stain. Then i used a bamboo skewer that was same xolor as twine and glued it to from waist down one leg and to the base to help him stand. Last i glued moss around the base, a couple mis matched buttons as eyes, a felt heart, and placed a few pins in various places. It took less than an hour to do it all. Hope this helps.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the skellies, skull and even the twine...cant wait to try to make one. Thanks so much for the instructions


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Perfect! Glad to help!


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

I have shamelessly copied your trophy  , hope you don't mind too much









used some heavy gauge wire for the shape, a piece of paper rolled into a ball for the head, covered all with rope, had some pieces of synthetic grass laying around  - thank you so much for the idea, Addicted


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome everything!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Any way you could turn on photo viewing for this post? Look a like photobucket changed your sharing options and I'm dying to see what your party looked like!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Any way you could turn on photo viewing for this post? Look a like photobucket changed your sharing options and I'm dying to see what your party looked like!


Apparently you've missed the big announcement from Photobucket this past month. They are no longer allowing photo linking unless you pay them $400/year. So unless a person pays, none of their images will show anywhere. As there are hundreds if not thousands of images on this forum that were unfortunately linked from Photobucket, it is highly unlikely that the majority of these posts will ever be fixed because it is unlikely anyone will pay that subscription price. 

In Halloween Forum's case, this is a bit of a tragedy as there were so many amazing how-to and showcase threads that will be rendered useless going forward. But nothing at all anyone here can do. If the member is no longer around or doesn't feel like reloading tons of photos to HF, they're just - gone forever. 

In this case, AddictedToBoo hasn't been active here since 2015, so the images likely remain missing.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, that is just absolutely idiotic. Thank you for the update...I had no idea. What a stupid requirement and a really fast way to completely destroy any business they have. Wow.


----------

